# something interesting happening at the gym



## ken Sass (Jun 17, 2014)

i will try and make this short, my normal chest workout was once a week i would hit it (monday) 4 sets flat bench 135x15 225x 6to 8 275x3 315x1 max out once
3 sets incline 135x12 185x8 225x6 pec deck a couple of sets of 10 close grip for 6 to 8. anyway a couple of weeks ago i started heavy chest mon. speed reps after shoulders and tries on thur. reps on monday (doing more sets at 225 and 275) speed again thurs then the following monday heavy chest. i wont bore you with sets and weights per day per exercise. my point is today was rep day so i was not gonna go heavy but i felt good so i pushed a little and got a new pr of 345 on the bench, super excited , and i felt like i was gonna throw it thru the roof, definitely felt like i could have got 355. i think the speed work going 80 % of a 1rm and trying to push it up as fast as i can really has helped my total. also doing more sets in the 6-8 range on rep day.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2014)

Speed work is the shit is the moral of the story.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 17, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Speed work is the shit is the moral of the story.


thank you for getting to the chase for me


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 17, 2014)

ive done with legs i added a speed/power day for deadlift and squat and ill add jumps, squat def feels better


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

Drop your speed work to no more than 70% and do doubles for a shit load of sets and you will see you bench skyrocket.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Drop your speed work to no more than 70% and do doubles for a shit load of sets and you will see you bench skyrocket.



This! 60-65% seems to be the sweet spot for me with squats and bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

I was also gonna say the same about the percentage. If u want try doing in 3 week waves and start your speed work at 60 percent then 65 the next week then 70.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

Speaking of speed work, I've seen guys like steeler do his reps as fast as possible and I've seen other guys do them with a pause. What do u guys do? I've been doing them with a pause with the cube. Gonna start trying the way steeler does it as fast as possiblewwith no pauseor any bbullshit. Just crazy reps.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2014)

Good job ken...Keep taking the advice of pob and dys...strong humans.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 17, 2014)

Yesssss sir. Tested and verified by this guy.  Doesn't help you keep your ass on the bench in a meet though.   Make sure you do that.  ****  me.  Lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought this thread was going to be about some hot chick with no panties on spotting u on the bench.....


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 17, 2014)

Chick...yeah....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Speaking of speed work, I've seen guys like steeler do his reps as fast as possible and I've seen other guys do them with a pause. What do u guys do? I've been doing them with a pause with the cube. Gonna start trying the way steeler does it as fast as possiblewwith no pauseor any bbullshit. Just crazy reps.




I mix it up a bit. I've only been taking speed work seriously the past few months. So far I think with squats, it's best for me to just touch the box and explode up as fast as possible -like steelers. 

When I bench, I still have some technical issues, so I like to concentrate on rowing the bar down to my chest, pause, and explode up driving off my heels.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 17, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about some hot *Scottish Dude* with no *Kilt *on spotting u on the bench.....



Fixed that for you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Speaking of speed work, I've seen guys like steeler do his reps as fast as possible and I've seen other guys do them with a pause. What do u guys do? I've been doing them with a pause with the cube. Gonna start trying the way steeler does it as fast as possiblewwith no pauseor any bbullshit. Just crazy reps.



Depends.  I pause if its to the chest. If I bench to a board I bang them out.  I think you get two different benefits from the two types. With a pause it works on reversal power and technique to a small degree (with light weight its easy to keep good technique) and without a pause it builds that sense of urgency and greater overall speed.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Speaking of speed work, I've seen guys like steeler do his reps as fast as possible and I've seen other guys do them with a pause. What do u guys do? I've been doing them with a pause with the cube. Gonna start trying the way steeler does it as fast as possiblewwith no pauseor any bbullshit. Just crazy reps.



I do them that way to keep my CNS turned on. The last vid I posted was a ballistic set. Pull the bar down as fast as possible and stop it 1-3 inches above your chest and fire back up. I keep my weight a little lower than most guys I make up the difference in band weight. So 135 on the bar and 100 in bands is about 60% of my bench.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

your spotter ever fart right into your face during lift off


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> your spotter ever fart right into your face during lift off



Sometimes she queefs


----------

